# Is purring with mouth open normal?



## lethalsarcasm (Jul 12, 2010)

My 13 year old male calico, Smudge just got home from throat surgery to help his breathing last night. He is breathing very well, but when he purrs, he is opening his mouth a bit. It is understandable that he may be doing it because he's sore or because he is sort of having to learn to purr again after the surgery, I just want to make sure it is not a sign of respiratory distress. His breathing rate is normal and when he isn't purring he breathes with his mouth shut. The vet didn't seem particularly concerned, but told me to continue monitoring him. The problem is he purrs more when I'm in the room, so I am trying to give him some space and just check in on him every so often.
I feel like a billion years have passed in the 24 hours since I brought him home but I am trying to be patient.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I know it's hard. I've gone through serious kitty surgery. Just relax and let kitty relax.


----------

